# Question about Spitfire Audio ordering time lag



## b_elliott (Mar 15, 2021)

Not sure where to correctly post this query however I am curious to know if this is the normal way things go: 

1. Last Friday I placed an order for a SA library. It shows processed under My Orders.
2. There was no return email with a download link despite waiting an hour.
3. I put in a help desk request Friday evening (would have been past midnight UK time).
4. It is now Monday afternoon UK time and still no email or response from SA's help desk. (no upset, just curious)

So my question is this unusual or should I simply let them catch up and hear from them later? 
Cheers, B


----------



## chillbot (Mar 15, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> So my question is this unusual



Not helping your current situation but to answer the question, no in my history with Spitfire the longest it took to get a download was an hour and most always it was around 5-15 minutes.

Did you install the Spitfire download manager and see if it shows up there?






Spitfire Audio — Spitfire Audio app


Download the Spitfire Audio App to start your Spitfire journey. This intuitive desktop application enables you to install and update your Spitfire products with ease.




www.spitfireaudio.com





Super dumb question, but check your spam box?

Lastly, I have an older non-mainstream email address and occasionally certain developers are just unable to email me, no idea why. Doesn't show up in spam doesn't show up anywhere. With 8dio I have to use my gmail address to purchase anything or all communications just vanish. As a last resort I would contact Spitfire through a different email address


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 15, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Not helping your current situation but to answer the question, no in my history with Spitfire the longest it took to get a download was an hour and most always it was around 5-15 minutes.


Chillbot you da man. My download was there in the SA app. D'oh!

Perhaps the SA message could be updated for newbs so it says "Dude, fire up your SA app to begin download." 

Thanks for your quick response. Cheers from Canuck-land.


----------



## Alex Fraser (Mar 15, 2021)

A Spitfire thread that's settled in 3 posts has to be a forum record.
Enjoy your new library!


----------



## Danilebob (Mar 15, 2021)

Yeah, I believe all Spitfire download/installation/optimizations are now being handled in the SA App. Updates are also handled in the app; the updates have a track history of taking a few days to be available after the "roll-out date".


----------



## b_elliott (Mar 15, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> A Spitfire thread that's settled in 3 posts has to be a forum record.
> Enjoy your new library!


lol. Based on that, this thread could grow to rival @ChrisSiuMusic 's "Whadaya Think of Bruno Mars' Latest?"


----------

